

Ask HN: Ways to Market a Startup to a Company - mohene1

I have a beta version of a web application that would be perfect for a major website. What are some of the best ways to approach an internet company about how my application can help their business?
======
nedwin
1\. a) Find the highest person at the company who you can get an intro to. b)
Find the highest person at the company whose email address you can get a hold
of. 2\. Email them with a short email describing who you are, what you're
doing and why you think it could help their site. Seek a meeting or at the
least a call to discuss how it could improve their x, y or z. 3\. Follow the
email up the following day with another email and add an additional detail
your first email missed. An additional opportunity or similar. 4\. Call the
person if you don't get a response. 5\. Find the next company in a similar
field. 6\. Repeat.

